# anemómetro não funciona, imagem em anexo de uma possivel razão



## Pedro L. (7 Abr 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia, tenho uma estação do lidl, já funcionou bem, mas uma vez mexi nela e deixou de marcar o anemómetro, a velocidade.

Abri-a e reparei que havia um fio solto branco, tive a ver, mas não encontro nada onde o possa ligar, isto se fôr este o problema, pois ela deixou de funcionar sem eu se quer ter aberto a estação.

Alguma solução?


----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2013 às 11:42)

*Re: anemómetro não funçiona, imagem em anexo de uma possivel razão*

Boas

Não sei que fio é esse mas a certeza que lhe dou, é que esse fio não liga a lado nenhum e o problema do anemómetro não funcionar não é disso. Digo isto porque também tenho ali um anemómetro desses guardado, já velhinho e o fio está como esse.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2013 às 19:35)

Esse fio é suposto estar desligado,serve de antena para comunicar com a base .


----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2013 às 19:36)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Esse fio é suposto estar desligado,serve de antena para comunicar com a base .



Como é que não me lembrei da antena


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2013 às 19:38)

Geiras disse:


> Como é que não me lembrei da antena


 

É isso mesmo .


----------



## Estação SP (7 Abr 2013 às 20:12)

Boas.

No anemometro tens um parafuso que serve para retirar a roda eólica onde tem um suposto iman, esse iman é capaz de ter apanhado verdete ou estar oxidado.

O que acho que podes fazer é tirar a tal rola eólica e passar uma lixa no iman e limpar o iman


----------



## Pedro L. (8 Abr 2013 às 00:29)

obrigado, vou tentar fazer isso a ver se da


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Abr 2013 às 16:20)

Pode tambem ter tido alguma falha no enrolamento se tiver um multimetro pode testalo ou com alguma lampada colocando a em serie com uma bateria e o enrolamento 

  Nunca tive aneometros mais sei um pouco de eletronica...
  Mais pode ser o CI ai e complicado...


----------

